# Oh Boy



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thy're not all dead, a few made it through. Took the boys for a run last night and this guy was in the wheat with 2 hens.










A bit farther down the road there was another rooster and a hen. So where there's life, there's hope.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been working around Crosby/ Williston area the last few weeks and have been pleased to see pheasants every day driving the roads.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know whats worse? The hunting season on the pheasants or the road kills! Road kills around here now are just uke: !!!! They are everywhere. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

BirdJ said:


> I don't know whats worse? The hunting season on the pheasants or the road kills! Road kills around here now are just uke: !!!! They are everywhere. :eyeroll:


 That's right, it's just not fair to struggle through the year, mating season comes, and you get nuked by a car. :******:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Dead birds on the road are a good sign. The dead ones on the road means there are a lot more in the grass. No road kill, no birds.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

JBB said:


> Dead birds on the road are a good sign. The dead ones on the road means there are a lot more in the grass. No road kill, no birds.


Please enlighten me with your statement.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

You only see a very small percentage of the birds that are out there, very very small portion after the grass comes up. With that being said an even smaller fraction get hit by cars. So the more dead birds on the road the more birds that are out there. 
Say for every 100 birds out there you see 10 on the road at a time and only 1 of those get hit, that equates into 5 dead birds on the road every 500 in the grass. I do not know what the acutal percentages are but I do know that the years you see a lot of birds killes by cars there is a lot of birds in the fall.
Kinda like deer the more deer the more deer-car crashes, less deer less crashes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw quite a few birds this year, more then the last few years, while out running the super culter, planter, and roller. Glad to see some made it through the winter. Lots of hens too.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"Dead birds on the road are a good sign. The dead ones on the road means there are a lot more in the grass. No road kill, no birds."

Agreed. Not "good" as in good to see, but a good sign of the population. After the winter of 2010-11, I didn't see a roadkill bird (hen or rooster) all spring and summer in SWMN. Now, unfortunately, we're back in flood mode in the region, with over 10" of rain in May. I would rather have had more drought. Great winter, but another cold and wet spring, which doesn't bode well for a rebound this year. Maybe next year we'll get both an easy winter and a temperate spring, but what we really need is more habitat.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

njsimonson said:


> "Dead birds on the road are a good sign. The dead ones on the road means there are a lot more in the grass. No road kill, no birds."
> 
> Agreed. Not "good" as in good to see, but a good sign of the population. After the winter of 2010-11, I didn't see a roadkill bird (hen or rooster) all spring and summer in SWMN. Now, unfortunately, we're back in flood mode in the region, with over 10" of rain in May. I would rather have had more drought. Great winter, but another cold and wet spring, which doesn't bode well for a rebound this year. Maybe next year we'll get both an easy winter and a temperate spring, but what we really need is more habitat.


I feel for ya! Your last word nailed it!!!! Last time I was back in that part of the state you would be lucky to even find a blade of grass in the fence lines!


----------

